# macbook brightness

## nss

I am struggling to figure out how to adjust the brightness of the monitor of a macbook. I installed pommed, but am still unable to adjust the brightness. F1 brings up the help window of whatever application I am in. Fn + F1 does the same. Sometimes Fn + F1 or F1 attempts to open between 40 - 60 yelp (gnome help) windows, one after the next. Setting fnmode to a 1 or 2 in /etc/pommed.conf makes no difference.

----------

## piwacet

```
emerge macbook-backlight
```

```
/usr/bin/macbook-backlight -s [brightness value goes here]
```

likely this program is ~keyword.

----------

## Jimmers

You can also emerge pbbuttonsd-0.8.0, which includes macbook support, so long as you have CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC=y compiled in.

----------

## Sixtiz

Well, on my MacBook Pro, the brightness keys just started to work a couple of days ago, after my last emerge -uD world I guess...

Until now I was using the tool from mactel-linux.org as root to adjust eh brightness, but I noticed that when opening the Gnome session, I could see a quick change in the LCD brightness... So out of curiosity I pressed the brightness keys (F1 and F2) and... they worked !

I don't have any pommed or pbuttonsd installed... Does anybody know what made it work ?

----------

## bytenirvana

I have the same problem. I emerged pommed on my MacBook Pro (I think 5,5) and have it running but the F-keys don't change brightness etc. However Fn+F1 is working normal as F1 key (exspected behavior).

```

sudo /etc/init.d/pommed --verbose restart

 * Running pommed daemon ...                                                                       [ !! ]

```

The double !! seems strange to me.

What is pommed missing to work?

----------

## gsra99

The latest pommed in portage version 1.26 will not work with Macbook Pro model 5,5. You need to have the latest version 1.28. I tried to modify the 1.26 ebuild, but that failed to emerge the 1.28 version. So what I did was emerged pommed-1.26 with use flags "-X -gtk". Downloaded the pommed-1.28 source, and compiled it, which worked without any errors. Then I copied the compiled pommed-1.28 into /usr/bin to overwrite the emerged pommed-1.26. Then when you do /etc/init.d/pommed start it should work without errors. What I did notice however is that the default settings for Fn keys was same as Mac OS, i.e. without pressing Fn key, and the default volume control was PCM, and this supercedes the gnome volume control. You change these settings in the file /etc/pommed.conf. If you can come up with an ebuild for pommed-1.28 then please post it here.

----------

## Ringo999

This is macbook pro 5,5. 

installed: Pommed 1.31, macbook-backlight 0.3

"sudo /usr/bin/macbook-backlight -s 200"  gives  "error, cannot find video card"

F1+F2 does not work either.

any ideas?

----------

